# New rider and asking about road trails in OC area



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all. Im a "returning" beginning rider and Im looking to build up my endurance by riding road trails. My only reference these days is to google map it.

Any recommendations to start out? I assume I will be looking for flat trails for the first few months before I start throwing in hills... any suggestions?

If it matters... I live in Garden Grove and the only one I do know of is the SNA Riverbed trail.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

San Gabriel River Trail. Starts in Seal Beach and goes up to Azusa.
It may not be open all the way, they were ding some construction.
You could ride across Westminster, which turns into 2nd street to pick it up by the power plant.
It is 38 miles end to end.

You can also cut across the beach in Long Beach and then hit the LA river trail. 

The San Gabriel and the LA river trial connect via the Rio Hondo trail, although there is a short bit you have to ride on the road.

Irvine has lots of bike paths

Goggle these trails, there is a ton of info

here is one link 

Southern California Bicycle Trails


----------

